# Alguno sabe que efecto hace el 4017?



## zap (Ene 11, 2008)

hola a todos recien hoy compre un cd4017 y un 555 y quisiera saver que efecto hace con las luces tipo leds ¿sera como el de el coche fantastico? porque es lo que busco igual me biene bien pero no se que efecto hace. muchas gracias a todos...


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 11, 2008)

Este circuito enciende los LED´s desde el Nro 1 al Nro 10 en forma alternada. Dicho de otra manera, enciende el primer LED, luego lo apaga e inmediatamente enciende el segundo y así sucesivamente hasta el LED Nro 10 y el ciclo vuelve a comenzar.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 11, 2008)

Este circuito sí hace lo que estas buscando. El efecto del auto fantástico.
Acordate que el orden de las salidas del 4017 no son como aparecen en ese esquema sino que los siguientes: *3, 2, 4, 7, 10, 1, 5, 6, 9, 11.
*


----------



## zap (Ene 11, 2008)

gracias Jos1957 pero otra cosa que no entiendo. lo puedo hacer como te lo puse yo con 10 leds azules? es para mi bici vos que me decis y tampoco se muy bien la numeracion cuando compre el integrado tenia 8 pines de cada lado ese dice 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 de un lado y del otro EN y R y un triangulito ¿como se conecta eso?  gracias igual 8)     8)


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola. Sí, lo podés hacer como tu primer circuito. 
El *PIN* identificado con la letra *R* es el *RESET* y corresponde al *PIN 15* Tenés que conectarlo a masa.
*EN* es el inhibidor de la entrada *CLOCK*. También lo tenés que conectar a masa.
El "triangulito" es el *PIN 14* y corresponde a la entrada del *CLOCK* (desde el 555)

El orden 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 son los que te comenté mas arriba. (3, 2, 4, 7, 10, 1, 5, 6, 9, 11. )

El *PIN Nro 16* es la alimentación positiva y el *8* la masa. 

Suerte.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola.

Aquí estan los terminales del 4017B, en configuración de contador hasta 10.

Y te envío otro circuito, de Luces de ida y vueta de 16 LEDs (tengo otro parecido de 10 LEDs).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zap (Ene 11, 2008)

jeje. gracias a todos pero EN que numero es? y 3,2,4,7,10,1,5,6,9,11 hay conecto los leds? pero en el triangulito va la entrada del clock y en EN no va nada? y listo deveria funcionar?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola.
La pata 13.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zap (Ene 12, 2008)

gracias..


----------



## agustokpo (Jul 5, 2008)

disculpen aguien podria decirme como conectar un 4017 a otro 4017, cual es el pin de conxion, tambien en donde puedo poner una llave para que corte en algun momento uno de los 2, no los quisiera en sierie sino en paralelo, y sino se puede en paralelo que le vamose, gracias y salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2008)

agustokpo dijo:
			
		

> disculpen aguien podria decirme como conectar un 4017 a otro 4017, cual es el pin de conxion, tambien en donde puedo poner una llave para que corte en algun momento uno de los 2, no los quisiera en sierie sino en paralelo, y sino se puede en paralelo que le vamose, gracias y salu2



En este post tienes los CD4017 conectados en cascada, uno a continuación del otro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123271/


----------



## agustokpo (Jul 5, 2008)

buenisimo gracias, no lo habia visto


----------



## guillegalian (Jul 5, 2008)

circuito integrado CMOS cuyo nombre completo es CD4017BC, aunque a menudo se lo llama simplemente 4017, es un contador y divisor con 10 salidas. Existe también una versión en tecnología TTL llamado 74HC4017 

Con solo 16 pines, contiene en su interior un contador de 5 etapas que puede dividir o contar por cualquier valor entre 2 y 9 los pulsos que se ingresan por una de sus entradas, llamada CLOCK (reloj). En efecto, si tenemos una etapa de reloj que sea capaz de entregar un tren de pulsos regulares, y los ingresamos por el pin 14 (CLOCK) del CD 4017, podremos obtener en sus salidas un pulso por cada 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 o 10 que se apliquen en la entrada.
Esta propiedad, unida a la facilidad de uso que brindan características como un RESET y un pin de habilitación (ENABLE), hace que sea muy sencillo implementar circuitos contadores, luces para fiestas, etc. utilizando muy pocos (o ningún) componentes externos.

El voltaje máximo de alimentación que podemos usar con el 4017 es de 18v (7v en el caso del 74HC4017). Si bien puede funcionar con solamente 5V, se comporta mejor a altas velocidades si se alimenta con al menos 9v. En su versión CMOS no es realmente un chip muy rápido, ya que alimentado con 5v puede funcionar a un máximo de 2 Mhz, y a 15v puede alcanzar los 6Mhz. El 74HC4017 tiene la ventaja, dado que pertenece a una familia de chips de alta velocidad, de lograr unos respetables 25Mhz alimentado con 5v.
Si en nuestros diseños necesitamos utilizar el 4017 junto a circuitos de la familia LSTTL, debemos recordar que la baja capacidad para entregar corriente en sus salidas hace que solo se puede conectar un LSTTL a las salidas del 4017. En caso de necesitar conectar mas dispositivos, deberemos usar “buffers”. Las entradas del 4017 versión CMOS pueden ser manejadas desde algún chip TTL si utilizamos una resistencia pull-up de unos 4.7k. que un resistor en pull-up no es mas que una resistencia conectada entre el punto donde se conecta el chip TTL al CMOS y el positivo de la alimentación (que deberá ser de 5v si estamos utilizando chips TTL).
 no es mala idea conectar un pequeño capacitor cerámico de 0.1 µF entre los pines de alimentación del 4017.
De los 16 pines del integrado, dos se destinan a su alimentación. En efecto, el pin numero 8 se conecta al negativo, y el 16 al positivo, sin olvidar que la fuente de alimentación debe entregar entre 3 y 15 volts.
Un grupo de 10 pines ofician de salidas del contador. Estas salidas, llamadas “Output Q0” a “Output Q9” van pasando de estado bajo a alto con cada pulso de clock. No se corresponden con pines consecutivos, sino que la salida Q0 esta en el pin 3, Q1 en el 2, Q2 en el 4, Q3 en el 7, Q4 en el 10, Q5 en el 1, Q6 en el 5, Q7 en el 6, Q8 en el 9 y finalmente Q9 en el pin 11. 
El hecho de usar diez pines como salida y dos como alimentación, en un integrado de solo 16 pines deja solo 4 pines para utilizar como control, lo que facilita un poco las cosas.
El pin 14, llamado CLOCK, es el que recibe los pulsos de reloj que deseamos contar. 
El pin 13 (DISABLE) permite seleccionar o deseleccionar el 4017. En efecto, una de las condiciones para que el chip funcione es que este pin este conectado a 0v. Esto permite conectar varios 4017 a una misma fuente de pulsos, y mediante el pin DISABLE elegir en cualquier momento cual es el que se encargara de contar/dividir.
El pin 15 (RESET) debe conectarse a 0v para que contar de 0 a 9. Si ponemos el RESET momentáneamente a +V, la cuenta se reinicia (OUTPUT Q0 pasa a estado alto, y todas las demás salidas a bajo). Esto puede hacerse manualmente mediante un pulsador conectado a +v y mediante un resistor de 10k a 0v.
 el pin 12, llamado ÷10 OUTPUT permanece en estado alto cuando las salidas Q0 a Q4 están en alto, y pasa a estado bajo cuando las salidas Q5 a Q9 están en alto. Esto significa que el pin 12 generara pulsos con una frecuencia que es un décimo de la de reloj, pudiendo aplicarse a la entrada de otro 4017 que se encargue de contar las decenas.
  espero q te sirva de alluda nos vemos pronto


----------



## ramtronico (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola quisiera que alguien me ayude yo tengo 96 leds y quisiera hacer el efecto de encender un leds a la vez cada 1 segundo y asi lograr q enciendan los 96 leds en 96 segundos no se si alguien me puede ayudar trate de hacerlo con un 74138 pero creo que seria mas conveniente hacerlo con el 4017 no se si alguien me puede ayudar bueno muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto.















Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: El archivo .RAR contiene el circuito en Livewire.


----------



## ramtronico (Jun 13, 2011)

bueno muchas gracias aficionado voy a implementar el ckto la unica duda es que transistor utilizar cualquier transistor npn o tiene qque ser uno en especifico


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola.

Cualquier transistor de uso general, por ejemplo BC54X  (X=7,8,9).
La resistencia limitadora se calcula de según el voltaje de la fuente, el voltaje del LED y la corriente de LED. Esta resistencia está bien si todos los LEDs son del mismo tipo (color). Si se desea implementar LEDs de colores diferentes se debe poner resistencias limitadoras para cada tipo de LED.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miqui123 (Feb 25, 2012)

zap dijo:


> gracias Jos1957 pero otra cosa que no entiendo. lo puedo hacer como te lo puse yo con 10 leds azules? es para mi bici vos que me decis y tampoco se muy bien la numeracion cuando compre el integrado tenia 8 pines de cada lado ese dice 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 de un lado y del otro EN y R y un triangulito ¿como se conecta eso?  gracias igual 8)     8)



bueno algo rápido es ver su datasheet o si no pon 4017 cmos en imagenes +y sale la nomenclatura


----------

